
The solution to just about everything: Working less (2016) - perfunctory
https://thecorrespondent.com/4373/the-solution-to-just-about-everything-working-less
======
kristianp
The facts that are presented in this article are very interesting, but I find
that there is a gap between the facts presented and the conclusions drawn in
this and other "we should work less" articles. Maybe around 40 hours a week is
an optimum for humans who want to have a balanced life and time to consume
products to keep the economy going?

There are also other factors, such as people concentrating ever more in
cities, driving up the cost of housing, making living in many cities only
marginally affordable for most low-paid workers.

There's so many variables to consider, but I'd like to read a real economists
view on these things.

